# شقة للايجار 130 متر بمدينتي



## ahmed9999 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كود الاعلان: 1210121
للايجار شقة 130 متر بمدينتي مكونة من 3 غرف نوم و2 ريسبشن كبير و2 حمام ومطبخ 
تسطيب سوبر لوكس اول سكن الدور الرابع يوجد اسانسير 
المطلوب / 2000 جنية




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال / 01119065989- 01279365441
01150054465
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]
زورو موقعنا على الفيس بوك â€«ط´ط±ظƒط© ط·ظٹط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طµط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط±ظٹ | Facebookâ€¬


----------

